# Shark Week + Hedgies = EPIC



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

http://cheezburger.com/7717499648

:razz:
OMG I laughed till I cried.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Bahahaha!!! Oh man, that shark doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

It killed me lol. I love when icanhas has hedgie shots.


----------



## Matthew (Jul 12, 2013)

Hahaha. The "Megalohog" strikes again.


----------



## verucacherry (Jun 18, 2013)

love it...a fierce predator! Shark Week is the greatest week of the year!! I didn't realize it has been on since 1987.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

That hedgie showed the shark who's boss!


----------



## Walking_Jukebox (Aug 13, 2013)

Aww that's adorable!


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

AAAAHaaaahaahaahaaaa!
Duuuuuh dunt... duuuuuh dunt.... 
heeheeehheeee 
hee heee
heh. heh.
Bwwwahhhhaaaaahahahaaa...

<ahem>
ok, I'm better now.
<snort>


----------



## jstarsell (Apr 25, 2013)

That's my guy Edison  it's his second cheeseburger submission. His first was the hedgehog and dinosaur toy. Someone posted it on reddit and he went viral :shock:


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Yay we have a star in our midst! More Pictures!!! lol


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

jstarsell said:


> That's my guy Edison  it's his second cheeseburger submission. His first was the hedgehog and dinosaur toy. Someone posted it on reddit and he went viral :shock:


link that? 
some of us haven't seen it yet... 
pleeeeeease?


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

http://icanhas.cheezburger.com/tag/dinosaur


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

THAT is TOTALLY Awesome!

nice photography work. and edison is quite photogenic.


----------

